# Furst batch of holiday smoked cheese !



## redneck5236 (Nov 14, 2020)

Well the warm spell is over ! Low forties in pa today ! Local grocery store had 8 oz blocks of cheese on sale for $1.67 ! Wahoo ! So picked up a variety ! Let the smoking begin !


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm jealous. Still too hot for cold smoking here


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 14, 2020)

looking good!

Ryan


----------



## jonny smoker (Nov 14, 2020)

Started my first cold smoke as well!!


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm going to be right behind you after next weeks trip to Sam's Club.  Wyoming and all neighboring states are in a COVID hotspot right now, so we have really limited our shopping trips.


----------



## Gecko10 (Nov 14, 2020)

Did mine last week. NW NM


----------

